# Ok Ok I give up



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Did a small trade with Tony @WNYTony and i happened to send a few bodyguards, well he got my package first (they were supposed to cross in the mail) and decided to teach me a lesson, im taught Tony, thank you
First pic is the army of bodyguards he sent, second pic is the full package including the reading material


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@WNYTony sent you a whole regiment! Enjoy.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daaaayuuuum Tony. Nice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Wow. He 2-for-1`d you!
10 times!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LMAO! @WNYTony IS the master of destruction!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn bro

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@WNYTony, on the green in one.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony's the bull and you, my friend, got the horns.

Fantastic job, @WNYTony


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh now thats a nice hit @WNYTony!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Now that's a welcome wagon! Nice @WNYTony


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Well played @WNYTony. Putting for eagle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

HA! Talk about a beating.....damn tony!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Aw come on it was a trade, some rockets for those Fumas and you did hit me with the highly exclusive Fusion sticks. Glad they survived the journey. Thought you might enjoy the reading material I really like that magazine. Thanks for trading bro.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@WNYTony just handed out another good ole fashioned Ash Whooping! :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Epic!! A no mercy smack down!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lord mercy what a bomb, good deal Tony, needless to say the respect for fellow members on here just can’t be beat.


----------

